# 1998 Solar-Powered Golf Cart



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Dang this is a nice reasonably priced setup!
http://solarcarandtractor.com/Golf_Cart.html

Nice youtube on his vehicles
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFYpNrbyKCA&feature=player_embedded[/ame]










This concept vehicle is an easy way to venture into a post-petro-fuel sustainable future. Like the other projects on this website, it represents a viable, convenient path to transportation independence from centralized, commercial power sources and petro-fuels.

The 15 mph top speed is incompatible with petro-fueled vehicles but fun, clean, and far better than walking, riding a bike, or keeping a horse, especially for transporting two or three people plus a small load.

The on-board, 2500-watt,120 VAC inverter makes this vehicle a mobile power plant. Any number of conventional tools, appliances, and residential or farming needs from pumps to lights to a chain saw can be powered on-the-spot.

Golf Cart Specifications:

Any 48-volt golf cart can be used. Just add two 2 Â½ by 5 foot standard 24-volt panels connected in series to provide 6-amps input in the sun.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

I have my golf cart set-up with a 2500 watt inverter and use a electric chain saw just like his. I also use this set-up with a tiller attachment on a electric weedeater for tilling in my garden. Always using a electric saw, drill, mitre box etc, even a bug lite at night when setting by the lake night fishing. I don't have the solar panels on the top(they would probably get broke going through the woods as much as I do) I just pull my Golf cart up to my solar array and plug it in and let it charge------Love this set-up.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I did a craigslist search,lots of carts in prices from 200 dollars to much more,lots of newer ones in the 1500-1900 price range.

I REALLY like this idea.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

One thing I wanted to add is it does not matter if you have a 36volt or 48volt or a 96 volt tractor you can still use a 12volt inverter if you are using 6 or 12 volt batteries. My golf cart is 36 volt and I have it set-up like this---I have a heavy duty plug(I think they are used on fork lifts) on my inverter and I have a plug hooked across the first 2 6 volt batteries then another plug across the 3rd and 4th battery and another across the 5th and 6th battery. I can plug my inverter into either of the 3. If one set of batteries get weak and the inverter shuts off when pulling a heavy load on the inverter---I plug into another set. I have actually parked my golfcart next to a new 10x12 storage building I was building and built and finished the building using only the power from the golfcart to do all the sawing plus running a small air compresser for a nailer----with out having to recharge the cart. Beats having to listen to a loud generator.

This is what the plug looks like exactly http://cgi.ebay.com/CMC-SBX-Forklif...563?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a3997bffb but I buy 2 for less than $10---Could not afford this guys.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I was thinking the same on the 36 volt but it seems plenty 48 volt carts available,and *he gets 100 miles* from four deka 220 amp/hr batteries,that sure sounds like he has the right answer,major cool!

Yup,I see this in my future I hope.

I like the idea in that its also completely self contained,very slick.

Also re: 36 volts,3 of the 12v panels and a 36 volt charge controller is also doable.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

PD,is your cart lifted? Tires,batts,would like to hear details


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

PD, how does your cart perform on steep inclines? Do you have any issues with a lack of power being transferred to the drive train? Thanks


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

My golf cart is a plain 2001 EZ Go, 36 volt(6 T105 trojans) with no mods except for head lights, trailer hitch and inverter plugs. I have had this cart around 5 years.(Had one before this that I used 12 years)I use this cart daily with a average of 5 miles a day. I have thought about putting knobby tires on the back, but I don't see where I need them. I use this cart often moving trailers on the farm, the biggest is a 6x12 enclosed but I don't have to move it but around 150 yards at the time. The golf cart has no problem pulling it. Keep in mind that I live on mainly flat land, there are hills and low places but nothing to the extreme. The golf cart has the power to pull it self up a 45 degree hill as long as it can get traction. I had a Honda 300 and this cart pulls a heavy trailer up a slight incline better than the 4 wheeler. I have to replace a battery in it once and a while, but I have Never put a New set in it---Just a used one when needed.





mightybooboo said:


> PD,is your cart lifted? Tires,batts,would like to hear details


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

Read the Post above. My golf cart has no power problem. I don't have mountains here so I can not answer how it would climb one. I can say that I feel as long as it gets traction it will climb. If I put the front against a tree and mash the gas it will spin the back tire. I am sure climbing steep inclines would Suck some "juice" out the batteries.




Tobster said:


> PD, how does your cart perform on steep inclines? Do you have any issues with a lack of power being transferred to the drive train? Thanks


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

PD-Riverman said:


> . I had a Honda 300 and this cart pulls a heavy trailer up a slight incline better than the 4 wheeler. I have to replace a battery in it once and a while, but I have Never put a New set in it---Just a used one when needed.


Yup,remember electric motors develop full torque the instant they get juice and torque is pulling power.

Im thinking we will go with 48 volt and the 4-6 inch lifted with knobby tires.

And surprisingly Im seeing them on Craigslist in the one thousand dollar range.

Cant wait til the day,I know for sure when the time comes I can get this for sure without breaking the Bank


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

We once rescued a 1965 GE Marketeer 3 wheeled golf cart from the dump. After very little work I got it going on one trolling motor battery. Saw that it was gonna work and bought another battery. That made it snappy and it went longer on a charge, so the next year we got the third battery and it would really run then. It was great because if it was charged, it ran. Finally we wore it completely out and got an old gas cart. It has also lasted years of daily use with very little maintenance, but I keep thinking about another electric.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

mightybooboo said:


> Cant wait til the day,I know for sure when the time comes I can get this for sure without breaking the Bank


Don't forget, by purchasing an electric vehicle you may be eligible for both state and federal tax credits or outright rebates.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Tobster said:


> Don't forget, by purchasing an electric vehicle you may be eligible for both state and federal tax credits or outright rebates.


Is that true for used? I would only want a 1000 dollar range one,then spend a thousand on batteries,toss on some bargain solar......


----------



## DIM TIM (Aug 9, 2010)

I am so glad I stopped by here. :thumb:


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

DIM TIM said:


> I am so glad I stopped by here. :thumb:


Nice to meet you Tim,WELCOME!

I think this GC has to be the coolest darn thing Ive seen in a long long time. PERFECT vehicle for any sort of societal infrastructure failure,and great homestead uses,a portable power plant,self energizing,the thing is unbeatable and the price is even reasonable.

I'd like to see this thing get more internet exposure so more folks can benefit,if you are somewhere where you can post it for others to see that would be nice.


----------

